# Rosemary extract in dog food?



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello,
I use Merrick's puppy plate for my two dogs, they have recently changed all their packaging and ingredients and now all of their dog foods have Rosemary extract listed as the last ingredient....isn't this bad for our dogs? If so, I need to switch foods, thanks!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I have heard that Rosemary can trigger seizers, so I have always tried to stay away from it.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

As I understand it, it's only harmful to dogs who already have seizures/epilepsy. Gosh, isn't it nearly impossible to find a food that doesn't have at least one controversial ingredient?!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I personally do not believe that rosemary or rosemary extract directly causes seizures in healthy dogs. Whether it can trigger a seizure in a dog with a history of seizures is unknown. Just because someone's dog had a seizure while eating a food containing rosemary does not necessarily mean rosemary caused it.

It is a natural preservative, which is why it is in nearly all high quality commercial dog foods. It has not been proven to cause any health issues.


----------

